# Proud Dad moment, pic heavy build content.



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Regular listeners will remember the MTB I built for my lad Cubester's 13th birthday. Well, he has outgrown his 16 inch Ragley Mmmbop and has saved up to treat himself to a new frame. Thus Project MTB ii was born. 

All of the components would swap over, except the headset and the bars and saddle had seen better days, so he treated himself to some new ones. All will be revealed.

In the meantime we needed to strip down his old bike, and while we were at it make sure everything was in tip top condition for building onto the new one. We started with the chainset, which was showing signs of a worn granny ring. A nearly new replacement was found and bolted on.







Worn Jockey wheels meant the rear mech needed a refurb.









and the wheels needed a bit of a strip down, clean and service.





including the brake rotors




Flushed the old grease out of the bearings





And replaced it with thick heavy duty stuff





The cassette was dismantled, the hub serviced and cassette replaced.





Got to go for my tea, but to be continued.


----------



## Motozulu (26 Feb 2013)

Wish I had the skills, tools and patience to do all that myself.

*doffs cap*


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Now, where was I? Ah yes. 
Front hub greased and 20mm adapters replaced. 





Rotors cut, degreased, straightened and replaced.








Cassette deep cleaned and torqued back up.





Tubeless tapes, (Cubette gets all artistic with no flash....) 




and some new rubber from ze Vaterland





Put on with tubes for now, valves en route, but new Gatestar compound with its extra soft shoulders for a front carver


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Motozulu said:


> Wish I had the skills, tools and patience to do all that myself.
> 
> *doffs cap*


It's all about attention to detail. Drives Mrs Cube mad, but it's been fun showing Cubester how to do it all, and he's done a pretty good job.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2013)

Excellent stuff.
Love seeing this type of thing.
Cubester is doing a sterling job.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Brakes next. Hope Tech M4s. Need to be stripped and cleaned. 









Pads checked for wear





cleaned with IPA









And the calipers deep cleaned with IPA and polished


----------



## derrick (26 Feb 2013)

How do you keep your hands so clean when fettling,


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

While we've got the polish out we'll get the fork cleaned up after a lower leg lube.





and give the new (used) frame a final wax and buff. Did anyone guess what it was going to be?





A quick ironical espresso shot for the STWers...


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2013)

derrick said:


> How do you keep your hands so clean when fettling,


Simple - he holds the camera, and gets _Cubester_ to do the fettling!


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

So, a frustrating weekend awaiting the new headset before he could start building, but finally the big moment. You'll have to excuse me for a few minutes, but I need to upload a few more pics to Photobucket....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Feb 2013)

Is he going to want to actually get it dirty this weekend or should I be planning a less muddy route?


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Is he going to want to actually get it dirty this weekend or should I be planning a less muddy route?


I need to discuss Saturday. His cup match training has moved to the afternoon. Can we do a quick morning blast?.... was thinking of Philips Park or somewhere similar.... sorry to mess you about. I need to get that wheel to you anyway.


----------



## HovR (26 Feb 2013)

Great choice in frame, and some nice pictures! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> I need to discuss Saturday. His cup match training has moved to the afternoon. Can we do a quick morning blast?.... was thinking of Philips Park or somewhere similar.... sorry to mess you about. I need to get that wheel to you anyway.


not a problem - have no dea where philips park is mind you...


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> not a problem - have no dea where philips park is mind you...


Madchestor. It's a short MTB track recently opened. 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-singletrack-in-manchester.104936/


----------



## mark st1 (26 Feb 2013)

Cool pics your Mrs must be very understanding if mine saw any of my bike stuff all over the worktops she would be waving the electric carving knife around


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

So, an old seatpost and a new stand (got fed up with the lack of adjustment on the old Lidl version..... relegated to washing duties now) 
Up in the stand, greasing the BB shell threads






Brand new BB (someone's upgrade refugee) and a new Stinger. Starting teh BB cups off by hand




before tightening properly with a 1/2 inch drive BB socket (less tool damage to the cups). Left hand thread on the drive side




Standard thread non-drive side.




73mm BB shell, one spacer drive side only, courtesy of a BB mounted chainguide


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Madchestor. It's a short MTB track recently opened.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-singletrack-in-manchester.104936/


should be fine, but I thought I was meant to do the mtb skills weekend before not after another mtb course! oh well....
had been looking at going there at some point. should be fine and won't take long to get to... have to consider the dog at the moment, but he is pretty good and settled now.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

mark st1 said:


> Cool pics your Mrs must be very understanding if mine saw any of my bike stuff all over the worktops she would be waving the electric carving knife around


I built the Ragley in the house.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

So, Chainset on, it's the old SLX double and bash













Preload cap tightened to _just _ eliminate play, no more or you'll kill the bearings by side-loading.




and pinch bolts nipped up, alternating half a turn at a time to prevent the splined end overloading and shearing on one side.







Headset next. No photos of the fitting process I'm afraid, as it involved a lot of swearing and bearing insertion, but once the headset's in we can add the fork stem and bars. Low stack height crucial, as the steerer is only 180mm, and the headtube 110mm.





New bars, 750mm mid-rise Funn's, and the ultra low-stack Ragl;ey Stubbing


----------



## RedRider (26 Feb 2013)

Such a good thread. Photos really clear and instructive.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Front mech has been treated to a new clamp size reducer for the 28.6mm seat tube.




And aligned with the chainset. 





Here's a little tip. Use a 5mm allen key to wedge the mech open at "high" position, so you can align it exactly to give perfect clearance 




about 2-3mm above the edge of the bash, stops the chain unshipping outwards





Take the allen key out before adding cable!!


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Just the captive bolt for the rear mech. Fixed hanger on this mark 1 Soul.





Shifters and cables next.

New cables,








Carefully measured outers, cut with proper cutters









Neat routing for the front mech




lamped nice and tight with no play at this stage.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Check for clearance





Donuts to stop cable scratches (it's all about detail) 




One long run from seattube to rear mech





There. that's nice and neat.





He hasn't done a bad job so far.....


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Right, brakes next










Front is a 203 rotor, so needs a +20 adapter on the PM fork









Rear is IS mount, 183 rotor


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Hose routing courtesy of cable ties









Big lump of alloy those calipers


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Feb 2013)

Awesome effort... good on the boy


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Wheel on,





then chain fitted. It's the old one, same length, cleaned and re-waxed
Looks OK small to small




and indexed in about ten minutes. Bit too easy really. Cubester let me do that bit, but did the front himself.





Finally, a few finishing touches. He chose gold detail, for a bit of bling









Thomson layback and a Charge Spoon


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

GregCollins may recognise the pedals








and teh inevitable 11pm test ride on the High Street


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

So, there you have it. Cubester's first build. I reckon he did pretty well.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Feb 2013)

He did better then pretty well.
Fantastic stuff. 
Bet he's well chuffed with what he's achieved.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

ianrauk said:


> He did better then pretty well.
> Fantastic stuff.
> Bet he's well chuffed with what he's achieved.


He's very pleased with himself, and rightly so. I enjoyed showing him.

He's 15, and it's amazing how much his fine motor skills and patience have improved recently. This time last year he wouldn't have been able to do half of what he's done this last week.


----------



## cyberknight (26 Feb 2013)

fantastic job !
if i did that in the kitchen swmbo would soon be ex swmbo ....


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Feb 2013)

I bet it was great experience for you both, you got quality time to spend with your boy and he got to spend quality time with his dad.... its seriously great to see such things in an age where kids barely leave Facebook or the Xbox  

Think this thread still requires a celebratory picture of father and son with the bike..... Just not complete without it imho


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

Oh, by the way, the stats fans amongst you will be pleased to hear it weighs 11.8kg without pedals. Not bad for a steel framed bike with AM kit.


----------



## Cubist (26 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I bet it was great experience for you both, you got quality time to spend with your boy and he got to spend quality time with his dad.... its seriously great to see such things in an age where kids barely leave Facebook or the Xbox
> 
> Think this thread still requires a celebratory picture of father and son with the bike..... Just not complete without it imho


You're right of course. I'll get Cubette to take some. I'll have to have my Soul in the picture, in a "face off" sort of thing.


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2013)

Cubist said:


> Oh, by the way, the stats fans amongst you will be pleased to hear it weighs 11.8kg without pedals. Not bad for a steel framed bike with AM kit.


That is light.

Looks great, congratulations to him.


----------



## summerdays (26 Feb 2013)

Very impressed - that is well beyond what I could achieve! And a nice looking bike too.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Feb 2013)

Nice pedals

and a great job by our correspondent and his young mechanic.


----------



## Cubist (27 Feb 2013)

summerdays said:


> Very impressed -* that is well beyond what I could achieve!* And a nice looking bike too.


It's nowhere near as complicated as you may think, but experience helps you round some of the pitfalls.


----------



## lukesdad (27 Feb 2013)

Lovely Cubist.


----------



## Cubist (28 Feb 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I bet it was great experience for you both, you got quality time to spend with your boy and he got to spend quality time with his dad.... its seriously great to see such things in an age where kids barely leave Facebook or the Xbox
> 
> Think this thread still requires a celebratory *picture of father and son with the bike*..... Just not complete without it imho


----------



## Cubist (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## Cubist (28 Feb 2013)




----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Feb 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Lovely Cubist.


Get a room!


----------



## Cubist (28 Feb 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Get a room!


I can't help hearing LD saying this in a Rob Brydon voice.......


----------



## fossyant (2 Mar 2013)

Love it. Flipping heck, he has shot up... Remember the Other build. Sheesh.


----------



## Motozulu (3 Mar 2013)

What a lovely bike that has turned out to be. Congrats indeed.


----------



## Cubist (3 Mar 2013)

fossyant said:


> Love it. Flipping heck, he has shot up... Remember the Other build. Sheesh.


Six foot and 14st plus. Loose head prop. If we ever play fight these days I have to cheat or resort to dirty stuff to win.


----------



## Cubist (3 Mar 2013)

Motozulu said:


> What a lovely bike that has turned out to be. Congrats indeed.


It rode really well yesterday at Phillips Park,. He tells me he prefers it to his Ragley, apparently the back tracks better on rougher stuff, and overall it turns better on twisty stuff.


----------



## lukesdad (4 Mar 2013)

Cubist said:


> Six foot and 14st plus. Loose head prop. If we ever play fight these days I have to cheat or resort to dirty stuff to win.


 Plenty of stopping power on that mind  Is the wheelbase similar to the Ragley ?


----------



## NormanD (4 Mar 2013)

Great build young (Not so small now) Cubester ..father and son working together is priceless  ..now go show dad how to ride on rough ground


----------



## Chris-H (4 Mar 2013)

I really enjoyed reading this thread.I have to agree with everyone,the lad done well.Its threads like this that remind me of what i have to look forward to,my lad is only 4 at the mo


----------



## Cubist (5 Mar 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Plenty of stopping power on that mind  Is the wheelbase similar to the Ragley ?


I'd have to look it up, but I reckon the chainstays will be a bout an inch shorter at least, and the head angle 1 or 2 degrees less, so quite a bit shorter. He tells me the turning circle is immediately obvious, and it climbs better. It won't be as planted on the downs, but he says that appears to be compensated for by a less clattery ride in general, with the back end "floating" (his words) rather than battering its way down.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Mar 2013)

I'd allways take being quick thru the nadgery stuff first.


----------



## mickle (5 Mar 2013)

I wish you were my dad.


----------



## Cubist (5 Mar 2013)

mickle said:


> I wish you were my dad.


I'm open to offers for adoption, as long as you don't eat much, and won't hog the telly when Bargain Hunt is on.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Mar 2013)

Cubist said:


> I'm open to offers for adoption, as long as you don't eat much, and won't hog the telly when Bargain Hunt is on.


where do I sign please?
(grew up without a father... hence why I am so (insert word here) indepedant!)


----------

